# Troy Bilt Storm 2410 in for repair....huh??



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

This is a weird one. Got a call about this Troy Bilt snowblower, and here's the story......

Apparently, while snowblowing, someone sucked up a garden hose into the impeller. Engine stopped, no shear pins broke. Everything was otherwise fine when the hose was removed, but the engine was locked up solid.

Figuring that it might be something in the auger drive bent and the belt stuck against the engine pulley, I picked up the machine. Man, that recoil has not one ounce of give, and everything seems to be okay with the auger. Granted at this point I haven't even got the belt cover off yet to see what's going on in there, but there is ZERO give in the recoil.

Oil's where it should be. I'm not even sure what engine is on this machine, but I've seen a couple other online reviews of other people with seized engines for some reason or another.

Guess after I make sure it's nothing in the pulley system, I'll try to use some Marvel Mystery Oil down the cylinder to try and free up the piston. This machine isn't more than 2 years old. I can't even think of what would seize a piston in an engine that has oil in it and presumably isn't overheating.

Please feel free to chime in with input and experience


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

As you say without removing the pulley cover it would be pure speculation but one thing that comes to my mind a possible broken piston rod?
Again you need to dig some before you know more. Good Luck


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

My bet: Marvel Mystery Oil will do doddlety squat. Something broke.

The "WTF" part is that whatever it was that broke, it was weaker than a shear pin.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i had an ariens that had hit something and when it hit whatever it hit, the force from the gearcase transfered to the engine and the rod broke. the rod jammed up against the piston and it would not turn over


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, looks like this is an "oops" thread.....

I couldn't stand it any more, so I went out to the machine and popped the belt cover off. Auger belt was wrapped around the engine pulley like a pretzel. First time in a couple hundred snowblower repairs I've ever seen the auger belt wrapped so hard around the shaft with seemingly no damage to the gearbox or the impellers.

First time for everything. How embarrassing


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Believe me you're not alone.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...when-one-tries-too-many-things-same-time.html


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Whew! Cheap fix.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

It all balances. Neighbor kid brought me a snowblower that his dad got while scrapping to see if I can fix up for him. It's a Toro 524 that looks like it was a habitat for woodland creatures. Carb seized solid (it's the wrong carb anyway), no carb cover, all kinds of pine needles and sticks in every crevice. Amazingly, the electric starter still works and the drivetrain isn't frozen. But no spark and it's cold out in the garage. 

Maybe I'll just give him $20 for it and restore it in the spring or use it for parts.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Better the belt than the connecting rod


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

SteelyTim said:


> It all balances. Neighbor kid brought me a snowblower that his dad got while scrapping to see if I can fix up for him. It's a Toro 524 that looks like it was a habitat for woodland creatures. Carb seized solid (it's the wrong carb anyway), no carb cover, all kinds of pine needles and sticks in every crevice. Amazingly, the electric starter still works and the drivetrain isn't frozen. But no spark and it's cold out in the garage.
> 
> Maybe I'll just give him $20 for it and restore it in the spring or use it for parts.....


see if it will start on starting fluid, if not check the points, if still no then buy a predator


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is the "key" in it?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

43128 said:


> see if it will start on starting fluid, if not check the points, if still no then buy a predator


You quoted him as saying the machine had no spark. Starting fluid isn't going to help


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

43128 said:


> see if it will start on starting fluid, if not check the points, if still no then buy a predator


Well, it's his machine, not mine....and the kid has no money therefore that won't happen.

First thing I do in a no-spark is disconnect all of the multiple safety engine shutoffs on the engine, including the actual engine kill, then try to get spark from there. Usually with a machine that's been sitting outside for God knows how long that's the first thing I check, as it might be grounding out somewhere.

Normally from there I'd pop the flywheel off to see what's going on inside, but with a Tecumseh that's been sitting outside for years it's a dicey proposition. I've had those head bolts break off inside the block more than once. Might have to soak the heads in penetrating oil and work them a bit when I get to that stage. If I have to get to that stage.

If it ends up being mine, I'll shelf it till the spring and pull the whole machine apart and do it right, along with a paint job. She's pretty rusty. Auger bearing seems to be okay, but if I end up with it I'll change it anyway. Although I HATE doing auger bearings on Toros.....

Good thing is that it seems to have compression, although not sure how much. Once I get spark, I'll put a couple shots of oil down the cylinder to restore compression and see if I can get her to run. I never use starting fluid for anything, I use a spray bottle of gas. I just don't trust ether, and gas in a spray bottle is far more accessible and cheaper.

So we'll see.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh, and then while putting the belt on the Troy Bilt, just as I get it on and the auger back on, my wedding ring slipped off my finger and ended up going inside the tractor assembly (sigh).

Got it out tho. I'll blame my wife for that. It's her fault for marrying me


----------

